# Meal Timing/Periodization



## HeiseTX (Nov 1, 2016)

Looking to get some info on meal timing and any nutrition experts here agree on training days, rest days, light days, PR heavy days etc.. if it helps 



Kyle


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Nov 1, 2016)

As far as timing goes.... alot of guys use flexible dieting where as long as you hit the daily macros it doesn't matter when you eat the stuff. Someone correct me if I'm wrong though please. 

The only meals I'd specifically be concerned about timing is your pre and post workout meals. 

Your training really is based on how you as a person feel and react. I'd recommend one or two rest days though. 

Hope this helped a little bit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2016)

HeiseTX said:


> Looking to get some info on meal timing and any nutrition experts here agree on training days, rest days, light days, PR heavy days etc.. if it helps
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle



We would need to know what you are working towards to answer this question. It's also quite broad in its scope. Maybe narrow it down and be more specific


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 1, 2016)

Eat when you're hungry. Lift whenever u can. PR on the platform!!!!!


----------



## CardinalJacked (Nov 1, 2016)

The only "timing" I'm familiar with is when you should eat carbs around your workouts, or intermittent fasting where you eat all your meals within a certain amount of time. (e.g. 8 hours)


----------



## snake (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm all for some planning but you're about to take the fun out of life.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 1, 2016)

snake said:


> I'm all for some planning but you're about to take the fun out of life.



Have to leave one meal up in the air per day. The rest are planned day in a day out. That's how I keep sane. Dinner with my Girlfriend every night, always something different. Something tasty.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 2, 2016)

Be prepared to eat when you get hungry.

Don't count on other people to prepare the food on time.


----------



## Cayman (Nov 5, 2016)

I work time wise. I am extremely time aware. It makes it easy and difficult.
08;00-Breakfast 
12:00-lunch
13;00-14;00- Post gym proteins
16;00- snack
19;00- dinner
20;00-22;00- snack
The calories vary depending on cut,recomp,bulk. I have been eating like this for years that's why I am always hungry around these times.


----------

